# Does Google Now slow data connection?



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

On another forum, someone said to disable Google now to speed up data a bit. I'm not sure if they were just assuming or if it actually does.

Opinions?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> On another forum, someone said to disable Google now to speed up data a bit.


No


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

No but it will eat up your battery if you keep it on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

